# Greetings from the Hudson Valley!



## DocH (Jul 12, 2006)

I am a 42 yr old living in Orange County , NY.
A MAJOR fan of all things P-40!!!
My Wife keeps suprising me with "Things P-40" such as Old Ad's from WW2 periodicals, Owners Manuel, autographed book from R.T. Smith etc!
Hope to to be able to add and learn here in this Forum/Group!
8)


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2006)

Hallo DocH !!!
Greetings from Poland.Welcome to the forum.


----------

